# Het restant budget?



## Andrey05

Dag allemaal,

in mijn werkcorrespondentie met Nederlandse collega's heb ik het volgende opgemerkt:

Het restant budget
Het door u genoemd rekeningnummer

Ik vraag me af waarom deze niet 'het restant*e* budget' en 'het genoemd*e* nummer' moeten zijn? Die zijn toch definitieve constructies, net als "het mooie huis"?


----------



## Joannes

*Restant* is zelfs geen bijvoeglijk naamwoord, het moet *resterend(e)* zijn, kan in dit geval met of zonder verbuigings-_e_.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Of men kan het interpreteren als 'restantbudget'. 
Problemen:
1. Dit staat niet in het woordenboek (Van Dale, Dikke), maar ik kan me inbeelden dat het als vakterm wordt gebruikt.
Andere samenstellingen met restant- en restanten- zijn wel opgenomen in het woordenboek.
2. Het is een gewoonte aan het worden om samenstellingen los van elkaar te schrijven. Volgens de officiële spellingsregels is dit niet correct, maar er zijn blijkbaar steeds minder mensen die daar wakker van liggen.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Timidinho

Hoi,

Kan het niet zijn zoals bij het woord  'beetje'?

Dan zeg je ook _het beetje budget_.

_Het restant budget_ klinkt/is voor mijn gevoel anders dan _het restantbudget._
De eerste vorm klinkt als: het overgebleven budget.
De tweede vorm als: het overblijfbudget.

Het komt in principe op hetzelfde neer, maar is toch net ietsjes anders, qua interpretatie. Al kan die tweede vorm ook andere betekenissen hebben.


----------



## Joannes

Timidinho said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Kan het niet zijn zoals bij het woord 'beetje'?
> 
> Dan zeg je ook _het beetje budget_.


Neen, want *beetj* slaat nergens op; die _e_ maakt gewoon deel uit van het het verkleinwoord. Het lidwoord staat trouwens bij *beetje*, niet bij *budget*, zoals je snel zal ontdekken wanneer je het met een *de*-woord gebruikt.


----------



## Timidinho

Nou ja, 'beetje' slaat wel ergens op ('beet' ook). En ik weet uiteraard dat het een verkleinwoord is. In mijn voorbeelddefinite van _het restant budget_ slaat het lidwoord (vanzelfsprekend) ook niet op 'budget', maar op 'restant'. _Het restant auto's_ (een "_de_-woord") zou dus een gelijk voorbeeld zijn.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik heb even rondgekeken op het internet (en had dat al eerder moeten doen).
Beide vormen, restant budget en restantbudget, geven volgens google.nl en google.be (optie "pagina's in het Nederlands") min of meer hetzelfde aantal _hits_, ruwweg tussen de 4 en de 5000 (waaronder een occasionele budget-restant). De eerste 10 pagina's met resultaten geven _telkens _adressen op punt nl. Deze aantallen (en zoekresultaten) zijn absoluut niet zaligmakend, maar ze geven wel een indicatie.

Ik heb verder geprobeerd om de term op te zoeken in een paar online financiële, economische lexica, woordenboeken, maar ik heb helaas niets teruggevonden.

Mijn conclusie: 
1. zeker niet restant*e*
2. als beide vormen ruwweg evenveel gebruikt worden door experts, dan moeten wij er niet al te veel slaap voor laten .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------

